# disque ssd sur mac book pro mi 2009 avec osx el capitain rond blanc baré au demarage suite a vouloir instaler sierra



## krisswood (2 Avril 2020)

deja tout dabort bonjour a tous et vous remercie de ce site que souvent jai trouver des solutions je vous en remerci et la jai prie le courage pour m inscrire merci encore pour acceptation.
je vous explique mon probleme jai voulu instaler sierra sur ma vielle becane jai suivie a la lettre toute les instruction mes voila il ces bloquer imposible de le refaire demarer rond blanc baré jai tout essaye rien a faire.
du coup jai demonter mon ssd et les brancher sur mon pc car je n ai pas un autre mac.
sur le pc jai instaler hfs explorer et java tout va bien pour linstant.
je connecte mon ssd sur mon pc mes explorer me le reconnais pas du moin hfs explorer.
svp je doit faire comment pour qu il me le reconnaisse merci


----------



## krisswood (2 Avril 2020)

spécifier le nom du périphérique  voila ce qu il me dit hfs explorer je voi pas comment specifier un disque dur interne


----------

